# I5 3570k E1 and Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H



## Vario (Jan 20, 2013)

I can't get this thing stable over 4.2 ghz.  I have been overclocking using the multiplier.  I tried a core voltage as high as 1.250! and it still won't go over 4.2.  Any ideas?  It BSODS once I get to windows if its at 4.3ghz.  Is there something I am overlooking? I am used to overclocking AMDs.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 20, 2013)

You may need more voltage. I need 1.3 volts in bios(1.28 volts in CPUZ) to get over 4.2ghz stable with my 2600k


----------



## Jack1n (Jan 20, 2013)

Mine needs 1.344 to run @ 4.5ghz


----------



## Vario (Jan 20, 2013)

Okay so I am at 4.3ghz and 1.32v.  Maybe a stinker of a chip.  Temps are only 65 under prime 95.

If 4.3ghz proves stable I'll go for 4.4.  Is 1.4v the max for air cooled?


edit: it crashed after 5 mins of prime.


----------



## Vario (Jan 20, 2013)

Using intel burn test, it says I am stable at 4.1ghz on standard setting. Voltage I set back to auto.  Maybe I'll just leave it here.  Temps got as high as 73 during burn test.  Idle is around 30.

Edit: also this is a microcenter 3570k, the stepping is 9 and the revision is E1 if that helps. 

Should I be disabling the turbo boost feature when I overclock?


----------



## ruff0r (Jan 20, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> You may need more voltage. I need 1.3 volts in bios(1.28 volts in CPUZ) to get over 4.2ghz stable with my 2600k



I guess my 1.21V for 4,2ghz is lucky then? what temps under load do you got ? like prime 95



amp281 said:


> Okay so I am at 4.3ghz and 1.32v.  Maybe a stinker of a chip.  Temps are only 65 under prime 95.
> If 4.3ghz proves stable I'll go for 4.4.  Is 1.4v the max for air cooled?
> edit: it crashed after 5 mins of prime.



I would recommand not more then  1.34V for daily 24/7 gaming under Aircooling, your CPU will die even faster with more V


----------



## Vario (Jan 20, 2013)

ruff0r said:


> I guess my 1.21V for 4,2ghz is lucky then? what temps under load do you got ? like prime 95
> 
> 
> 
> I would recommand not more then  1.34V for daily 24/7 gaming under Aircooling, your CPU will die even faster with more V



Mine will do 4.2 ghz at 1.21 volts but the second I put it over that it BSODS.  I don't know how stable it is at 4.2, but it seems 100% stable at 4.1 so I may just keep it there since its running at 60* C and no higher running p95 with my case fans on low setting, which seems excellent to me.


I am getting idle 30 load in prime at 60. Burn test seems way more intensive.

I am using a CM V8 with the blue led Thermaltake A1926 @ 2000 rpm instead of the stock fan.  This helped about 5 degrees C.

There are a lot of options for intel that I am not very knowledgeable like PLL.

What frustrates me is the guys that get 4.5 ghz with stock vcore and post all over the net about it, getting me all hyped up about this chip!!!!   Atleast my 939 clawhammer overclocked from 1.6ghz to 3.0ghz with the worst binned stepping so I guess I used my luck up on that one .


----------



## ruff0r (Jan 20, 2013)

Sorry i was unclear with my words The temp question was directed @ BarbaricSoul


@amp281 Could you check With Cpu-z what Vcore is applied already on Auto settings and None OC. Maybe you just got a bad to OC Chip


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 20, 2013)

ruff0r said:


> I guess my 1.21V for 4,2ghz is lucky then?



It's better than mine does apparently, as I'll crash after several days at 4.2ghz*1.21volts. I need 1.25 in bios for 4.2ghz. Any farther, my voltage requirements start to rise pretty quick, as in 1.35 for 4.968ghz(48*103.5, highest stable OC I've gotten so far). But then again, my 2600k will only do a multi up to 48. Multi at 49 and it's instant crash.


----------



## ruff0r (Jan 20, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> It's better than mine does apparently, as I'll crash after several days at 4.2ghz*1.21volts. I need 1.25 in bios for 4.2ghz. Any farther, my voltage requirements start to rise pretty quick, as in 1.35 for 4.968ghz(48*103.5, highest stable OC I've gotten so far). But then again, my 2600k will only do a multi up to 48. Multi at 49 and it's instant crash.



My end is 47 @ 1,34V mine starts to eat V as well  after 4,2ghz And running quite hot around 78-80C underload ...only got my H80 to cool it :<
I presume 4,2ghz is the magical gap between vcore=mhz increase


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 20, 2013)

ruff0r said:


> what temps under load do you got ? like prime 95



my 2600k system as it sits right now-


----------



## ruff0r (Jan 20, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> my 2600k system as it sits right now-



Well at least your Core temp reads out your Vcore wrong as well ^^ struggled with that for a while


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 20, 2013)

ruff0r said:


> Well at least your Core temp reads out your Vcore wrong as well ^^ struggled with that for a while
> http://i6.minus.com/ibrZ9yIMjlAez3.png



Yeah, that's what is known as VDrop. Had me wondering for a while until I asked about it. My EVGA 750 FTW board which I learned to OC with had a .38 volt VDrop.


----------



## ruff0r (Jan 20, 2013)

What do you mean? i set it to 1.21V in the bios as Manuel setting not offset. And Load-line calibration to very high my board is not drooping from 1.3661 to 1.21... it´s just Core temp reading it out wrong !


----------



## Vario (Jan 20, 2013)

Im jealous of you guys .


----------



## ruff0r (Jan 20, 2013)

amp281 said:


> Im jealous of you guys .



don´t be! we are just lucky to got a bit better chip...


----------



## Vario (Jan 20, 2013)

ruff0r said:


> don´t be! we are just lucky to got a bit better chip...



Yeah and these things are so fast anyway it doesn't really matter besides online bragging rights .

I've had 2 awesome overclockers (939 venice and 939 opteron), 1 average overclocker (phenom II 965be), and then this one.  If I knew it was gonna be so limited I'd have not gotten the k edition .

edit: My superpi 1m is 8.954s @ 4.1ghz.  Still pretty damn fast.


----------



## ruff0r (Jan 20, 2013)

amp281 said:


> edit: My superpi 1m is 8.954s @ 4.1ghz.  Still pretty damn fast.



8.876s@4.2ghz so not much of a big win


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 20, 2013)

ruff0r said:


> What do you mean? i set it to 1.21V in the bios as Manuel setting not offset. And Load-line calibration to very high my board is not drooping from 1.3661 to 1.21... it´s just Core temp reading it out wrong !



So your CPU get whatever voltage you set in the BIOs? I've never heard of a motherboard that has absolutely no VDrop. Wikipedia has a pretty good explaination of what VDrop really is-


> Voltage drop describes how the supplied energy of a voltage source is reduced as electric current moves through the passive elements (elements that do not supply voltage) of an electrical circuit. Voltage drops across internal resistances of the source, across conductors, across contacts, and across connectors are undesired; supplied energy is lost (dissipated).



Whenever electricity passes though wires and circuits, a little bit of the electricity is basically absorbed by the material the wires and circuits are made of, therefor your CPU doesn't get the exact amount of electricity your motherboard is set to send to it.

As for what coretemp reads, that's not what your CPU is using. That is what's known as your Voltage Range VID. From what I've read, Sandy Brdige CPUs have different VIDs. The individual CPU VID is set durning the factory testing of the CPU. Your 2600k is rated for up to 1.36 volts while mine is rated for up to 1.37 volts. Generally, the lower the VID, the better OC'ing results. The MAX VID for Sandy Bridge is between 1.38-1.39. Here's a pretty good forum post I found concerning Sandy Bridge VID-

http://www.overclock.net/t/978822/the-truth-about-sandy-bridge-vid-voltage-range


----------



## Jack1n (Jan 20, 2013)

Leave core voltage at auto,set PPL voltage to 1.65,leave multi at auto and put turbo clock for all cores at 44.


----------



## ruff0r (Jan 20, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> So your CPU get whatever voltage you set in the BIOs? I've never heard of a motherboard that has absolutely no VDrop. Wikipedia has a pretty good explaination of what VDrop really is-



That is not what i am trying to say. What i am trying to say is that my board Vdrop is around 0.010-0.015V even with High Load-line calibration settings. 
1.225V in Bios results in 1.216V as you saw on the screenshot but it means that 4.2ghz is running with 1.215V Stable.

edit: Actually let me check in bios one sec.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 20, 2013)

ruff0r said:


> That is not what i am trying to say. What i am trying to say is that my board Vdrop is around 0.010-0.015V even with High Load-line calibration settings.
> 1.225V in Bios results in 1.216V as you saw on the screenshot but it means that 4.2ghz is running with 1.215V Stable.



Oh ok, I missunderstood you. That is pretty good VDrop you have. I'm actually set at 1.26 in MSI Control Center and showing 1.24 in CPUZ, so I have a .02 VDrop on my board.

Also, I was wrong with what my 750 board got. It had .038 vdrop, not .38 vdrop.


----------



## ruff0r (Jan 20, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Oh ok, I missunderstood you. That is pretty good VDrop you have. I'm actually set at 1.26 in MSI Control Center and showing 1.24 in CPUZ, so I have a .02 VDrop on my board.
> 
> Also, I was wrong with what my 750 board got. It had .038 vdrop, not .38 vdrop.



Mhhhhh now i am aksing myself. It can´t have 0 drop...


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 20, 2013)

try running CPUZ and see what it says your running.


----------



## ruff0r (Jan 20, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> try running CPUZ and see what it says your running.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 20, 2013)

That's beyond me. It's my understanding that no material is 100% conductive, meaning there should be some kind of VDrop. But right here in front of us is showing your board as showing no VDrop. I don't know. This definently isn't my line of specailty though.


----------



## ruff0r (Jan 20, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> That's beyond me. It's my understanding that no material is 100% conductive, meaning there should be some kind of VDrop. But right here in front of us is showing your board as showing no VDrop. I don't know. This definently isn't my line of specailty though.



like i said load-line calibration is at Ultra high...could mean the board is adding on it´s own 0.15V to Vcore on load.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 20, 2013)

possible


----------



## ruff0r (Jan 20, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> possible



On normal it stays at 1.2V and drops a few times to 1.85V And of course.....crashes....

so Ultra high adds 15mv


----------



## Vario (Jan 20, 2013)

I am testing for 4.4ghz.  It is stable in prime with 1.404v as shown in CPUZ.  Should I only pay attention to the CPUZ core volt number rather than the bios number?

Edit: and its crazy hot. 86*C max!

Edit2: IBT runs it at 99*C, time to abort!!! I'll try gradually lowering the voltage and see if it remains stable, I kind of skipped a lot of voltages because I got tired of getting BSOD and having to reset my CMOS.

Edit3: The BIOS was set for 1.350v but the CPUZ was reporting 1.404v, is that typical?  I just tried lowering it to 1.345 volt, to see if it can lower the temps.

Edit4: with BIOS set to 1.345, CPUZ shows 1.416v.  Whats up with that?


----------



## ruff0r (Jan 20, 2013)

amp281 said:


> I am testing for 4.4ghz.  It is stable in prime with 1.404v as shown in CPUZ.  Should I only pay attention to the CPUZ core volt number rather than the bios number?
> 
> Edit: and its crazy hot. 86*C max!



I hate my cpu already reaching over the 60s i my self try to keep below 72C°


----------



## ruff0r (Jan 20, 2013)

amp281 said:


> Edit4: with BIOS set to 1.345, CPUZ shows 1.416v.  Whats up with that?



Does your mainbaord has Load-line calibration? And if what did you set it to.

My board on auto settings and auto oc applys 1.34V right of the bat for 4.2ghz so watch it don´t fry your cpu with testing!


----------



## Vario (Jan 20, 2013)

ruff0r said:


> I hate my cpu already reaching over the 60s i my self try to keep below 72C°



I noticed that my voltage stays at 1.416 despite lowering it in the bios.  Is this the offset voltage I have been reading about?  Is there a way to disable?


----------



## ruff0r (Jan 20, 2013)

amp281 said:


> I noticed that my voltage stays at 1.416 despite lowering it in the bios.  Is this the offset voltage I have been reading about?  Is there a way to disable?



as you can see in my screenshot of my bios i can set it to Offset or manual.
Offset just deceases or increases the standard voltages of your cpu.
for example your cpu runs on auto with 1.2V and you set offset to 0.2V you will get 1,4V


----------



## Vario (Jan 20, 2013)

ruff0r said:


> as you can see in my screenshot of my bios i can set it to Offset or manual.
> Offset just deceases or increases the standard voltages of your cpu.
> for example your cpu runs on auto with 1.2V and you set offset to 0.2V you will get 1,4V



I don't see any way to turn off the offset.  I changed my vcore from auto to 1.35 and it greyed out the DVID +.0v.  Is the DVID the offset?


----------



## ruff0r (Jan 20, 2013)

amp281 said:


> I don't see any way to turn off the offset.  I changed my vcore from auto to 1.35 and it greyed out the offset +.0v


Then you set it to manual mode every Brand is calling it different in their bios.
Check your Load-line calibartion <---could also be named different

quote from a review of your mainboard :
With my Core i7-3770K, I was able to attain 4.7GHz at reasonable voltages on the GA-Z77X-UD3H; just like what I have done with other motherboards I have tested with it. To achieve this, I changed the PWM Phase Control to 'High Perf', Vcore Voltage Response to 'Fast', and Vcore Loadline Calibration to 'Extreme'. Next up, the CPU voltage was modified to 1.270V in the BIOS, with a minor adjustment of the Vtt, PLL, and IMC voltages to 1.060V, 1.085V, and 0.930V, respectively. Overall, I am quite pleased with this overclocking result, as the Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H delivered on everything as expected.

source


----------



## Vario (Jan 20, 2013)

ruff0r said:


> Then you set it to manual mode every Brand is calling it different in their bios.
> Check your Load-line calibartion <---could also be named different



Got it.  You set it to Normal.  It still says +.00v but once on normal it no longer adds voltage to the custom cpu core volt parameter.


----------



## Vario (Jan 20, 2013)

ruff0r said:


> Then you set it to manual mode every Brand is calling it different in their bios.
> Check your Load-line calibartion <---could also be named different
> 
> quote from a review of your mainboard :
> ...



Just tried this.  Voltage went to 1.356 load from 1.345 so these settings do add some kind of voltage addition.  I guess I should try these settings but lower my core volt in the bios to get it back down to ~1.350.  I am running IBT.  Its very very hot. 91* C max but its stable at 4.4ghz.  Now lets see if I can get the temps down by lowering voltage again.


----------



## ruff0r (Jan 20, 2013)

amp281 said:


> Just tried this.  Voltage went to 1.356 load from 1.345 so these settings do add some kind of voltage addition.  I guess I should try these settings but lower my core volt in the bios to get it back down to ~1.350.



Try first how far you get with 1.25-1.3V much saver range for Vcore for the cpu


----------



## Vario (Jan 20, 2013)

ruff0r said:


> Try first how far you get with 1.25-1.3V much saver range for Vcore for the cpu



OK will do.  Maybe now that I have the voltage settings correct it will overclock farther with the default voltages.

My super pi is 8.315 @ 4.4ghz, pretty good!


----------



## ruff0r (Jan 20, 2013)

amp281 said:


> OK will do.  Maybe now that I have the voltage settings correct it will overclock farther with the default voltages.
> 
> My super pi is 8.315 @ 4.4ghz, pretty good!



once you found a stable setting post a core temp cpu-z screenshot under load for temps and Vcore


----------



## Vario (Jan 20, 2013)

ruff0r said:


> once you found a stable setting post a core temp cpu-z screenshot under load for temps and Vcore



Will do. Thanks a lot ruff0r (and everyone else!), its not such a crappy chip after all, just confusing bios


----------



## Vario (Jan 20, 2013)

How does this look?

Prime 95 temps are 62-70* fluctuating.
Intel Burn test temps are 75-82*C fluctuating.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 20, 2013)

amp281 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/eYuTRmZ.jpg
> 
> How does this look?
> 
> ...



I would be happy with that for now. Maybe try tuning the voltage down some more, but those settings and temps are totally acceptable and safe as long as your not going to run at full load for extended periods of time.


----------



## ruff0r (Jan 20, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I would be happy with that for now. Maybe try tuning the voltage down some more, but those settings and temps are totally acceptable and safe as long as your not going to run at full load for extended periods of time.



Agree with big wolfy there...also *throws old E6850 at him* you can have him he has done good work


----------



## Vario (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks Barbaricsoul, I tried lower core volt but this was the minimum to get it stable unless i am missing some other bios setting again. Its been prime stable 2 hours now, 60 to 70 c never higher than 70.


----------



## Vario (Jan 20, 2013)

I've been reading about delidding and it sure sounds tempting...  I just don't want to spend another $180.  Maybe I'll try it in a few months when I have some more spending money (physical therapy is eating up my money quick).


----------



## ruff0r (Jan 20, 2013)

amp281 said:


> I've been reading about delidding and it sure sounds tempting...  I just don't want to spend another $180.  Maybe I'll try it in a few months when I have some more spending money (physical therapy is eating up my money quick).



are you talking about Removing the IHS? if so ...yes and no.
If you got bad temps spreading over your cores. for example core0#60C° ,core3# 75C°! then yes that would solve it and bring both cores down to nearly the same temps...
FYI: i killed my first chip i tried that on but that was soldered and not like the 3570k with thermal paste which is pretty easy to do and could get you better temps


----------



## Vario (Jan 20, 2013)

ruff0r said:


> are you talking about Removing the IHS? if so ...yes and no.
> If you got bad temps spreading over your cores. for example core0#60C° ,core3# 75C°! then yes that would solve it and bring both cores down to nearly the same temps...
> FYI: i killed my first chip i tried that on but that was soldered and not like the 3570k with thermal paste which is pretty easy to do and could get you better temps



Yes, removing the stock heat spreader and installing a thin bead of thermal paste.  Some people are getting 15*C to even 20*C cooler on air!  Right now though its still running great.  Prime 95, almost 4 hours in, about 68*C on average.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 20, 2013)

amp281 said:


> Yes, removing the stock heat spreader and installing a thin bead of thermal paste.  Some people are getting 15*C to even 20*C cooler on air!  Right now though its still running great.  Prime 95, almost 4 hours in, about 68*C on average.



Note that all of those results with those big gains are usually replacing TIM with Coollabratory Pro, and from what I've seen, most are using watercooling to get 20C difference. 10-15C is about average.

me, I got about 10c with my 3570k on air, using MX4.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 20, 2013)

ruff0r said:


> Agree with big wolfy there...also *throws old E6850 at him* you can have him he has done good work



LOL, Glad someone still understands the meaning of my Avy. But the E6850 wasn't a Wolfdale, it was Conroe. My first chip that would be considered enthusist at the time was a E8400 (which was originally paired with the before mentioned EVGA 750 FTW board)


----------



## ruff0r (Jan 20, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> LOL, Glad someone still understands the meaning of my Avy. But the E6850 wasn't a Wolfdale, it was Conroe. My first chip that would be considered enthusist at the time was a E8400 (which was originally paired with the before mentioned EVGA 750 FTW board)




E6850 with 2x8800gtx then moved on to i7-920 which....R.I.P died tragically


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 20, 2013)

E8400-Xeon 3220-Q9650-2600k

8800GTX 320MB-9800GX2-GTX260-GTX280-GTX280sli-HD5870-HD5870 crossfire-HD7970

Wanna do motherboards? lol jk


----------



## ruff0r (Jan 20, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> E8400-Xeon 3220-Q9650-2600k
> 
> 8800GTX 320MB-9800GX2-GTX260-GTX280-GTX280sli-HD5870-HD5870 crossfire-HD7970
> 
> Wanna do motherboards? lol jk



well while we´re at it

E6850 I7-920 2600k
2x8800gtx 640 - 2x260gtx 2x480gtx 2x670gtx

mainboard wise....holy sh** dude....Asus striker extreme <--still running with an q6600
RAMPAGE II GENE - RAMPAGE II GENE <---both died the same way along the first I7-920 second one still running on an Foxcon board and last but not least ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3


----------



## cookiemonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi this is what i got 

Intel Core i5 3570K,1155, Ivy Bridge, Quad Core, 3.4GHz, 4.5Ghz 
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP5 TH Socket 1155 VGA DVI HDMI Dual Thunderbolt


----------



## Vario (Jan 21, 2013)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi this is what i got
> 
> Intel Core i5 3570K,1155, Ivy Bridge, Quad Core, 3.4GHz, 4.5Ghz
> Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP5 TH Socket 1155 VGA DVI HDMI Dual Thunderbolt




Wow awesome chip!


----------



## erocker (Jan 21, 2013)

@amp, if you can get 4.1ghz at stock voltage, I'd just go with that. More than enough CPU power. There's quite a few chips like yours out there that run this way.. Not great clockers. If you want a higher clocked chip, gotta take a gamble again and buy another chip. 3770K's have been shown to be able to clock higher if you want to increase your chances of getting a better chip.


----------



## Vario (Jan 21, 2013)

I tried running intel burn test on high, it failed after 4 loops.



erocker said:


> @amp, if you can get 4.1ghz at stock voltage, I'd just go with that. More than enough CPU power. There's quite a few chips like yours out there that run this way.. Not great clockers. If you want a higher clocked chip, gotta take a gamble again and buy another chip. 3770K's have been shown to be able to clock higher if you want to increase your chances of getting a better chip.






Thanks for the info.  It might have to do with the intel thermal paste from what I am reading, however the 400 mhz difference from 4.1 to 4.5 is so negligible in actual use I will probably take your suggestion and try to run 4.1 or 4.2 near stock voltage.


----------



## Vario (Jan 21, 2013)

Took your advice.  I was using intel burn test between volt decrease increments. I got it down to 1.176 volts @ 4ghz, stable intel burn test for 10 loops on high.  Max temp on one core was 70*C, this is definitely not a great 3570k but it works for me.  Prime 95 temperatures are  55-60*C.


----------



## Jack1n (Jan 21, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Note that all of those results with those big gains are usually replacing TIM with Coollabratory Pro, and from what I've seen, most are using watercooling to get 20C difference. 10-15C is about average.
> 
> me, I got about 10c with my 3570k on air, using MX4.



Did you leave it Delided or you simply replaced the paste and put the lid back on?


----------



## Vario (Jan 21, 2013)

Jack1n said:


> Did you leave it Delided or you simply replaced the paste and put the lid back on?



I am assuming he replaced the TIM with coolaboratory and reinstalled the lid.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 21, 2013)

amp281 said:


> I am assuming he replaced the TIM with coolaboratory and reinstalled the lid.



Re-installed LID with MX4. I don't believe that coollabrotory pro is needed, and that the "high temps" are caused by the IHS sitting a bit too high off of the CPU die.


that said, that 10c is only when running high load. idle and such, no change.


----------



## ruff0r (Jan 21, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Re-installed LID with MX4. I don't believe that coollabrotory pro is needed, and that the "high temps" are caused by the IHS sitting a bit too high off of the CPU die.
> that said, that 10c is only when running high load. idle and such, no change.



For the very last few C° you will need coollabrotory to get the best results.

Which make me wonder what temps do you got Cadaveca without IHS. Read in some forums that without the IHS temps seem to be worse then with IHS and new thermalpaste


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 21, 2013)

ruff0r said:


> For the very last few C° you will need coollabrotory to get the best results.
> 
> Which make me wonder what temps do you got Cadaveca without IHS. Read in some forums that without the IHS temps seem to be worse then with IHS and new thermalpaste



I think some CPUs WILL be that way. Mine had very low temps to begin with, under 95C @ 1.4 V in IBT. Now I get just over 80 C.

I'll toss some pics of the CPU up in the sexy hardware thread.  Give me a few minutes.


----------



## Vario (Jan 21, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> I think some CPUs WILL be that way. Mine had very low temps to begin with, under 95C @ 1.4 V in IBT. Now I get just over 80 C.
> 
> I'll toss some pics of the CPU up in the sexy hardware thread.  Give me a few minutes.



Nice dude.  I am thinking I will do mine in a month or so.  My high temps probably have a lot to do with the bad job intel did with thermal paste lol.


----------



## SonDa5 (Jan 21, 2013)

Is "E1" a new stepping?


----------



## Vario (Jan 21, 2013)

SonDa5 said:


> Is "E1" a new stepping?



I have Family 6 Ext Family 6 Model A Ext Model 3A Stepping 9 Revision E1.

Bought this 2 days ago from Microcenter so I assume this is the newer Stepping/Revision.  Not impressed with it compared to what people were getting on the other ones I guess.


----------



## Vario (Jan 22, 2013)

So I got to 4.1 ghz on the same 1.176 volts as the 4.0ghz and its stable on very high ibt 10 loops.  4.2 on the same voltage crashes seconds after windows boots.  I am going to try overclocking my ram from 1600 speed to 1800 speed and see what happens.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 22, 2013)

Forget overclocking the ram... it doesnt help anything as ram bandwidth isnt a bottleneck.


----------



## Vario (Jan 22, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Forget overclocking the ram... it doesnt help anything as ram bandwidth isnt a bottleneck.



Gotcha, I will set it back to stock.

*Internal CPU PLL Overvoltage*: should this be enabled?  Default is auto which means disabled I believe.  Would this get me higher clocks?


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 23, 2013)

amp281 said:


> Gotcha, I will set it back to stock.
> 
> *Internal CPU PLL Overvoltage*: should this be enabled?  Default is auto which means disabled I believe.  Would this get me higher clocks?



Not from my testing, but it *can* help with memory clocking(booting over 2200 MHz memory speed with some chips).


----------



## phoen (Jan 23, 2013)

I have my i7-3770K at 4.90Ghz with 1.38 vCore and in IBT the hotest core is at 85°C, the others at 68, 78, 79, im happy with that


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 23, 2013)

amp281 said:


> Gotcha, I will set it back to stock.
> 
> *Internal CPU PLL Overvoltage*: should this be enabled?  Default is auto which means disabled I believe.  Would this get me higher clocks?


Depends. On SB there was a very solid wall where you NEED this to be enabled to get past it. Anywhere from 4.5 to 5GHz. This doesnt seem to be as hard of a wall in IB, however all guides I have seen tell you to enable PLLOverride.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 23, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Depends. On SB there was a very solid wall where you NEED this to be enabled to get past it. Anywhere from 4.5 to 5GHz. This doesnt seem to be as hard of a wall in IB, however all guides I have seen tell you to enable PLLOverride.



Yeah, SB..for sure, PLL overvolt help keep higher multis stable and bootable. But still, I will recommend that that is pushing too far for most users, and because it disables proper sleep modes, I'll never recommend any user enables that option on SB. unless the rig will be a cruncher.


But IVB is different, and I DO NOT agree with keeping it enabled at all times when overclocking. I also don't agree with VTT and VCCSA voltage increases, since to me, these only serve to "hide" problems in other areas.

I do have a slightly different focus than most guides do, looking at air clocking only, while most guides are focused on getting the most possible...whether on air, water, or colder.

I guess what I'm saying is that clocking on Intel isn't as simple as it appears at first.

Take a trip to XS, look at the ASUS Z77 support thread there, and all the users with problems with drives. Raja can only offer that the issue is some weird compatibility, the way the board is being pushed, or no answer...but I run into these issues at stock.

And I'm not saying I blame ASUS for this, but at the same time, with so much adjusted in BIOS, it's hard to sift through it all and find out the real problem. So I've taken a very different approach to IVB OC, changing only items that actually make a difference for me, and then seeing if the same applies across all boards... which, so far, it does.

This has helped me pinpoint far more broken hardware than ever. IF you knew how much hardware I've shipped out for repair in the last few months...far more items than I've done reviews in the past 5 months. PLL overvolt, VCCSA, and VTT changes haven't helped with these issues. They've helped with nothing, actually, for me.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 23, 2013)

I enable that, adjust vcore and multiplier. Thats it. That takes me to 5Ghz and is 'as simple as it appears at first'.

On three of my IB chips, I need it enabled to be stable over 5GHz. Where people here go, its likely not needed. But if its disabled, it would be the first thing I enabled past 4.5Ghz to get the CPU stable.


----------



## tongey54 (Jan 23, 2013)

Use anything up to 1.35V, these CPUs differ so much on how much voltage they need. Just keep it under 85C and you're fine.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 23, 2013)

tongey54 said:


> Use anything up to *1.4V*, these CPUs differ so much on how much voltage they need. Just keep it under *90C* and you're fine.


Fixed... grow a pair.  

Being more serious, 90C stress testing is just fine. TJmax is 105C IIRC. Temps outside of that will be at least 10C less.


----------



## tongey54 (Jan 23, 2013)

Well, whatever you're comfortable with


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 23, 2013)

tongey54 said:


> Well, whatever you're comfortable with


Headroom and not some ultra conservative settings is what Im comfortable with.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 23, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Headroom and not some ultra conservative settings is what Im comfortable with.



To me, this is like saying, "I got a gun and no real target, should I fire it anyway? Oh look...a bird!"

Or " I got 600 HP, should I floor it at every red light? YESSSSS!!!"


I haven't found any real benefit to overclocking unless crunching, or rendering, period. 3-4 FPS doesn't make or break my game fun, no does overclocking speed up my desktop computing. Hardware so greatly surpasses software needs.

"Green computing". 

Instead of OC, I have 3960X. 




It'll do 5.6 GHz, too.  daily speed...STOCK.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 23, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> To me, this is like saying, "I got a gun and no real target, should I fire it anyway? Oh look...a bird!"
> 
> Or " I got 600 HP, should I floor it at every red light? YESSSSS!!!"
> 
> ...




Also to go along with your post dave is that you had mentioned with voltages that high that sb/ib degrade VERY fast if used more than short periods at a time.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 23, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Also to go along with your post dave is that you had mentioned with voltages that high that sb/ib degrade VERY fast if used more than short periods at a time.



SB seems to degrade, yep, but it's not CPU voltage, really, seem to be IMC/VTT from what I can tell, hence my "conservative" take now with IVB(which seems to need neither...like they fixed something...go figure.:0).


IVB degredation..too early to tell yet, CPUs haven't been here a year.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 23, 2013)

To each their own as was said above. 

I havent had a SB (played with more of these than most have seen in a catalog) or IB degrade at 1.4v, neither has anyone at OCF that I know of. I beat on mine at 1.6v for several benching sessions as well. Who knows what will happen in 6 months though with that one. I would NEVER tell anyone not on the benching team to use more than 1.4v.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 23, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> To each their own as was said above.
> 
> I havent had a SB or IB degrade at 1.4v, neither has anyone at OCF that I know of.



I have. Personally. 85C-90C load temps though, so whatever. And the Intel Tuning Plan warranty makes it no big deal at all.

That's my take..Buy the cheap Intel Tuning Plan warranty, clock the crap out of it, push whatever you want...

If you don't, playing a bit conservative can save some cash...and many here simply cannot afford to replace stuff.

SB...you needed VCCSA for memory clocking, and VTT for BCLK, for sure. IVB..I can't say that is still true.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 23, 2013)

> .and many here simply cannot afford to replace stuff.


Good point... they shouldnt be overclocking in the first place really as any overclocking past turbo will shorten the lifespan of a CPU.. by how much, nobody knows.


----------



## tongey54 (Jan 23, 2013)

Agreed, I'd rather have a conservative overclock, no need to encounter unnecessary issues.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 23, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Good point... they shouldnt be overclocking in the first place really as any overclocking past turbo will shorten the lifespan of a CPU.. by how much, nobody knows.



I dunno.. I don't think they are that fragile.

Fact of the matter is, Intel put it very simply...Max TDP. Most CPUs are under that. Push to TDP(most CPUs 3770k/3570k do 4.5-4.6 GHz there), and you're fine, as long as voltage is within certain limits. Most CPUs will be @ about 50W stock. I do think they are binned that way, even, although I have yet to confirm that.


But remember I mentioned it's all about power consumption before.


PLL overvoltage and all that should not be needed, IMHO, unless benching, and then that's a completely different ball game.

And I will never promote competitive benchmarking until the OEMs stop posting results by staff, and the "secrets" come out. I then expect skill to become what separates the good from the OK. Right now it's impossible for that to happen.  I'd rather see collaboration than competition, anyway, so whatever.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 23, 2013)

I agree with many comments here. If you purchased the tuner plan and have the time to RMA then yea run those 5Ghz clocks 24/7 like some do but people that cannot afford to do these kinds of things tend to stay in a safe zone when it comes to overclocking. My chip is sitting 4.5ghz 1.32V and clocks above this have shown to need more volts that what I want to push. I know for a fact it will do 5.2ghz 1.45V cause the previous owner SS'ed me when I purchased it is safe to say that it will never see that speed/voltage again by me atleast


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 23, 2013)

LOL, dave, benchers/hwbot really shoved that stick up your arse deep for you to seemingly mention that whenever you have a chance! I dont disagree however, but one thing to note, there is a PRO league where sponsored people 'play' versus unsponsored. Not sure if you checked it out in a couple years.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 23, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> LOL, dave, benchers/hwbot really shoved that stick up your arse deep for you to seemingly mention that whenever you have a chance! I dont disagree however, but one thing to note, there is a PRO league where sponsored people 'play' versus unsponsored. Not sure if you checked it out in a couple years.



Well, you know, I've been doing this OC thing since it first began, really. I sent my old BP6 boards and CPUs off to a fellow member @ XS many moons ago.

Sharing of information is what built the community, globally, to what it is today. On a daily basis, I talk to people in the Middle East, UK, Taiwan, Europe, everywhere. And what brought us together, precisely, is sharing info.

In tech, keeping secrets, well, it's the norm. I just wish it wasn't. It's greed that motivates that anyway. How can I NOT say something? Just my character.


----------



## Vario (Jan 24, 2013)

Decided for a superpi 1m suicide run 1.4v 4.6ghz.  It was stable long enough for me to screenshot.  BSOD in intel burn test standard after 10 seconds.








Cooling isn't the problem.  The processor just doesn't like voltage/high clocks.


----------



## phoen (Jan 24, 2013)

amp281 said:


> Decided for a superpi 1m suicide run 1.4v 4.6ghz.  It was stable long enough for me to screenshot.  BSOD in intel burn test standard after 10 seconds.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/3m0xAFS.png
> 
> ...



mine like 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Vario (Jan 24, 2013)

phoen said:


> mine like
> 
> [url]http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/7756/superpi1m.png[/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



How many volts?   What cooling?


----------



## phoen (Jan 24, 2013)

amp281 said:


> How many volts?   What cooling?



Cooling is in my sig, 1.39 voltage.


----------



## Vario (Jan 25, 2013)

Going to try reducing my load line calibration since I don't think leaving it on extreme is safe for long term from my readings.
This means I have to run more core volt.

Is it a good idea to use offset at all?  I haven't had very good results using offset as opposed to just using core volt.  It seems that the more + offset I run the lower the cpu-z load voltage which is kind of weird.

Edit: from my experimenting, leaving core voltage at "normal" allows the voltage to go down at idle and 1.2v at load.  Then I just need to find a good +offset for the load @ 4.2ghz!

Edit2: I was able to change my load line calibration to standard using this method.  It now loads 5 * C cooler, awesome!  Load temp at 4.2 ghz is only 75*C!


----------

